# Ruby Red Spilo



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

He finally healed up enough to where I felt like taking pictures. So here he is  enjoy


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

lookin' good. let him acclimate more, fatten em up a little with good food and he should really bring out the redness.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Euromarker said:


> He finally healed up enough to where I felt like taking pictures. So here he is  enjoy


He is beautiful, iv wanted one for a while now








amazing how fast they heal eh?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

great success!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking real good


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

looking good man, keep it up


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

If anyone knows what I should be feeding him to get the red to show more please reply.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

shrimp and hikari gold pellets


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Try feeding it whole krill as well.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

very nice


----------

